# freeradius



## andrewm659 (Jul 11, 2019)

I am trying to use FreeRADIUS in a jail to auth against LDAP.  However after install it I see that it is not compiled  for any features other than basic auth.  How do I go about fixing this?  I'm guessing I need to recompile...?


----------



## obsigna (Jul 11, 2019)

Depending on what you have installed with the default options, execute either `# pkg delete freeradius2` or `# pkg delete freeradius3`

Then build FreeRADIUS 3 from the ports:
`# cd /usr/ports/net/freeradius3`
`# make config`
`# make install clean`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2019)

Packages are always built using the default options. If you need/want to deviate from those you'll have to build from ports or build your own packages.


----------

